# Newbie still a bit torn after researching budget home theater systems



## bcu1984 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi, Bought a Panasonic HTIB with 3d blue ray player hooked it up and now boxed it up ready to return because sound quality wasn't even close to my old Philips HTIB with a powered sub(which still isn't very good). Anyway was going to return it and upgrade to the Denon/boston set, then after research found the Andrew Jones Pioneer speakers see set #2. After more research found the Dayton sub-1200 which led to the Dayton HTP-3 5.1 set #3. Is there a big difference in sound quality between the Denon/boston and the pioneer set? Would the Dayton set even be a close 3rd? Was hoping to keep this as cheap as possible but after listening to that Panasonic i'd rather spend a little more than throw a few hundred away on junk. If I can add one more question any opinions on an inexpensive receiver with 3d pass thru with enough power for those pioneer speakers?

Edit to add Room size at the moment is 12x11 with 8' ceiling future home of said system will be aprox 18x20 with vaulted ceiling.

#1
Denon/Boston set for $499
3d blue ray player $100 TOTAL = $599 

#2
2 Pioneer SP-FS52 towers - $250
1 Pair SP-BS22LR bookshelfs-$120
1 SP-C22 center channel -$70
1 Bic America F-12 Sub -$200
1 3d Blueray player -$100 TOTAL- $740 + Receiver

#3
Dayton HTP-3 5.1 set for $200
3d Blue ray player $100 TOTAL $300 + Better Receiver for future upgrades?

Thank you for reading and for all the help previous posts have given me while searching past threads.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hands down - I would go with #2 
However, if you can stretch/squeeze the budget some more,
Then I would look at this Cadence sub for $279
http://www.cadencesound.com/products/CSX12-Mark-II.html


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

zieglj01 said:


> Hands down - I would go with #2


+1

Those Pioneers appear to be a solid value, and in a room that size they would probably be quite good. Not sure about the Cadence sub though; that's a pretty big beast for such a small space. Might be hard to find a decent spot for it if he has much in the way of furniture.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I agree with Jim, #2 hands down.


----------



## bcu1984 (Dec 4, 2012)

Okay thats what I was leaning towards just checking I wasn't spending more than needed. Now for a receiver.. All I need is power for those power hungry speakers, 3d capable and at most 4 hdmi cables. I own nothing Apple so airplay doesn't matter.

What's the difference in these receivers?

Denon AVR 1312

and 

AVR 391?

they're both only $119.99(rebuilt) vs $289 for a new one.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

bcu1984 said:


> Okay thats what I was leaning towards just checking I wasn't spending more than needed. Now for a receiver.. All I need is power for those power hungry speakers, 3d capable and at most 4 hdmi cables. I own nothing Apple so airplay doesn't matter.
> 
> What's the difference in these receivers?
> 
> ...


Probably not much. Both are the most entry level you can find. If your budget will allow look into a entry level onkyo for power.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

bcu1984 said:


> Denon AVR 1312
> 
> and
> 
> ...


Look at the Denon 1612 receiver here
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-5.1-Channel-A/V-Home-Theater-Receiver/1.html


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello, as rab-byte suggested I would also look at Onkyo. Very robust power supplies and those Andrew Jones speakers would really open up. Check accessories4less for some great deals on AVR's. The Onkyo tx-nr709 would be a great match.


----------



## bcu1984 (Dec 4, 2012)

Will make my choice Friday between the

Denon 1912 90 watts x 7 (seems to be favored over the newer 1913)
or
Onkyo TX-NR609 100 watts x 7 ($50 less than the Denon but not to stellar reviews on reliability)

Pioneer towers, bookshelf's and center channel ordered. Now all thats left is the AVR. I'm not loyal to any brand just looking for the best long term choice that will produce ok sound with my speakers. Will hopefully order one of the two listed along with the sub this weekend.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I would consider upgrading to the 709 for the superior version of Audyssey. The 709 also has pre outs which would allow you to employ outboard amplification down the road if you chose to do so. The Onkyo units also consistently bench test much closer to their listed power ratings. Just my .02


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I would also lean toward the 609 - from a power standpoint, it is one of the very few that actually comes close to it's advertised power output. JJ has posted bench tests for it many times if you are interested. From a reliability standpoint, I own the 809 and have not had an issue at all - quite a few others here who own Onkyo AVRs and have not as well.

If you go this route, as Jeff suggested above I would consider stepping up to the 709 - the better room correction software as well as the flexibility of preouts is well worth it.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

I would still look at Denon and Onkyo, however power wise,
the Sony 1030 receiver made a good showing.
http://www.hometheater.com/content/sony-str-dn1030-av-receiver-ht-labs-measures


----------



## Raikugen (Jul 6, 2011)

The pioneers are absolutely amazing. The only weak link in the system is with the sub, which still sounds alright. I definitely recommend getting the pioneers it is a phenomenal value. If you get them I would also be willing to help you set it up and tell you all the crossover settings. :T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I too recommend the Pioneer's out of the listed choices. As for the 609's reliability, we have recommended this AVR to hundreds of Members and I really cannot think of a single instance where they have required service.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bcu1984 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for all the help, ended up upgrading the TV and getting a cheap used Blueray/3D HTIB that will hold me over as I save up for the Onkyo NR709 and figure out what subwoofer to get to complement the pioneer speakers sitting in the closet.


----------

